# queen rearing notes



## johng (Nov 24, 2009)

Print one of these calendars each time you graft and you won't have to make any notes. http://www.thebeeyard.org/cgi-bin/queencalendar.pl?month=1&day=25&year=2015


----------



## Specialkayme (Sep 4, 2005)

Are you talking about queen rearing notes, or queen breeding notes?

Difference being, queen rearing notes are more for timing of operations (when to graft, when to check on cells, ect.), while queen breeding notes are comments on breeding potential of certain colonies (comb building, aggression, honey production, brood production) and tracing lineages back and forth (for example, colony 5 headed by a daughter queen from breeder 4).


----------



## stingtwice (Jan 25, 2015)

Johng- that's very helpful thank you!

Specialkayme- queen rearing notes


----------



## kilocharlie (Dec 27, 2010)

I'd keep notes of buildup rates - you'll need a bathroom scale or a fish scale and a harness for the hives, and weigh each candidate colony every 10 days or every week, depending on how often you go to your apiaries (I go on the first, the 11th, and the 21st of each month, daily in spring time when breeding).

I'd also keep total honey weights, and at least SOME queen genealogy records, and aggressive/passive-stinger/docile ratings. I'd keep records of any other trait I thought was important to keep or important to get rid of. Good selection and de-selection really improves your apiary.

Up there in Manitoba, the winters will do a LOT of de-selection for you.


----------



## yem (Jan 19, 2010)

Johng ...... that's my favorite note page!


----------



## Eduardo Gomes (Nov 10, 2014)

johng said:


> http://www.thebeeyard.org/cgi-bin/queencalendar.pl?month=1&day=25&year=2015


A very useful document. Already on the desktop of my computer to be properly stored. Thank you johng.


----------



## Specialkayme (Sep 4, 2005)

I'm assuming you all know it's programmable. The link was just an example. If not, you learned it now.

http://www.thebeeyard.org/queen-rearing-calendar/


----------



## Eduardo Gomes (Nov 10, 2014)

Specialkayme said:


> http://www.thebeeyard.org/queen-rearing-calendar/


Already on my bookmarks. Thank you Specialkayme.


----------



## jbraun (Nov 13, 2013)

I found this info recently. You may want to look at it since it's about Queen Rearing Notes.vlwbeequeen.com. Go to the Documents section. There's a download about notes and one about calendars for queens as well. You do need excel to read them. I hope this helps you too.


----------

